# Me and my enemy the saddle



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

So I always ride bareback I prefer my horse prefers it and I find it more comfortable. (Now my horses saddle fits well and my friends ride in the saddle on my horse and he has no problems fit wise). I wanted to try and overcome my fear of riding in a saddle I find overcomeing my fear is better to do alone than with a lot of people trying to help me i.e. trainer, friend. Because it makes me more nervous.( I feel like I’m going to disappoint them or like I’m gonna cry etc) Every injury I’ve ever had was while I was using a saddle. Today was one of those days. I finally got the courage up to try and use the saddle. I tacked up my boy he was happy and we went out to mount. Now to mount I was going to use my mounting steps like I normally do. So I climb up and before I was all the way on my horse started to move. AAAAAAAA. So here’s me (already terrified of being in the saddle) halfway on(My one thigh is where the seat is and my other leg is just dangling) So I’m holding on for dear life trying to get him to stop. I finally am able to grab a rein and do a one rein stop. He stops and I’m ready to fall off because there’s no way I’m getting on. I’m sliding down and… my shirt is (Which Isn’t even loose fitting) is caught on the saddle horn. I hear my shirt ripping and I’m ready to run to the barn topless at this point. But instead my latigo snaps effectively sending the saddle horn and cantal directly into my stomach ouch( it still hurts). This causes my horse to bolt ( I don’t blame him ) So once I catch my breath and gather him again I decide we need to make sure that he will stand while I’m mounting because I don’t want this to become a bad habit we practice a couple times completely bare back and he’s good.
Then I decide to make a stupid decision and replace the latigo and try to ride in the saddle again. This time I get on and I am absolutely terrified we walk around 2 laps very slowly (snail speed) before I realize I need to get off now or I’m gonna have a panic attack. So I direct my horse to the mounting steps and he lines up OK but he’s not close enough for me to feel comfortable getting off. So I’m terrified (on the verge of tears) and he’s trying to figure out how to get close to the mounting steps Eventually I finally i went “Ringo I wanna get down” and he literally took me to the mounting steps got as close as he possibly could a stood like a statue. I was able to get down gave him the biggest hug ever. (and got the saddle of as fast as I could.) We then went for a quick bareback ride to calm down and cool down. I have officially decided I’m not going to ride in the saddle anymore and make myself uncomfortable. if I ever do I will make sure I have a trainer and I will not be using my own horse (I’ll probably go and get lessons in the saddle.) I’m just so terrified now If getting in the saddle.


----------



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

the broken latigo


----------



## igotbuckedoff (5 mo ago)

Holy smokes! When you said broken latigo I thought you meant a rope one... that's terrifying! Good for you for getting back on after it broke!
Good luck on your journey with the dreaded saddle. I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

Oh and the other time I rode in a saddle my horse pulled back against who was leading us( since I was scared) after he spooked and since they did not let go he ended up and tripping backwards over himself on to my thigh and knee and I went unconscious for a few seconds (like 3) and my knee has never been the same. I never went to the hospital which I slightly did regret. Pic of the bruise


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Whew. No wonder you're apprehensive. I've only ever ridden in an English saddle or bareback and have often speculated I would feel claustrophobic in a Western saddle because it's so much easier to get stuck in one or on the horn when bad things happen. I want to be able to come off clean and quickly without getting hung up on anything, if necessary. And I don't want protuberances that are of no use to me but an injury risk riding. Ever thought of getting an English saddle that won't trap you or hang you up? Or any of those close-contact semi-saddles?

I'm sorry you got so hurt and hope you never have to experience that sort of thing again. That is horror stuff.


----------



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

SueC said:


> Whew. No wonder you're apprehensive. I've only ever ridden in an English saddle or bareback and have often speculated I would feel claustrophobic in a Western saddle because it's so much easier to get stuck in one or on the horn when bad things happen. I want to be able to come off clean and quickly without getting hung up on anything, if necessary. And I don't want protuberances that are of no use to me but an injury risk riding. Ever thought of getting an English saddle that won't trap you or hang you up? Or any of those close-contact semi-saddles?
> 
> I'm sorry you got so hurt and hope you never have to experience that sort of thing again. That is horror stuff.


I currently am trying to sell a saddle to finance a new one( the one I’m selling doesn’t fit my horses) I am going to be volunteering at a therapeutic riding specialize in English and they have weekly lessons for volunteers so I think I’m going to try English before taking the plunge buying a saddle. Really just want a more structured bareback pad.


----------



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

Ringo-Slater said:


> I currently am trying to sell a saddle to finance a new one( the one I’m selling doesn’t fit my horses) I am going to be volunteering at a therapeutic riding specialize in English and they have weekly lessons for volunteers so I think I’m going to try English before taking the plunge buying a saddle. Really just want a more structured bareback pad.


I also wonder if an Austrian saddle maybe good. Anyone use one or have thoughts on if it would even help me


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

The structured bareback pad sounds like an excellent intermediate between bareback and a saddle you can eventually be happy with, @Ringo-Slater. Far closer to your comfort zone! And not so expensive from what I hear. Good idea to try in lessons before you buy, and our saddlery will send out a fitter with a range of saddles of the type you have decided to go for that you can try on your horse and riding around to help you find the best thing for you.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

If you mean an Australian stock saddle, they have flaps to stop you falling off too which to my sensibilities scream "trap" and aren't nearly as comfortable on rider knees as a well-made English saddle, but it depends what you like!


----------



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

SueC said:


> If you mean an Australian stock saddle, they have flaps to stop you falling off too and aren't nearly as comfortable on rider knees as a well-made English saddle, but it depends what you like!


I think it will mostly be what kind of Austrian I can find (not to common in my area) I really don’t need anything to keep me from falling of ( I have a great seat from bareback riding a rather bumpy horse lol)


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Why don't you just ride bareback? Who says you have to ride in a saddle?

@walkinthewalk rode for years many hours, many miles bareback. She hardly ever used a saddle. There is no reason why you should make yourself go through the trauma. Like @SueC said, bareback pads are slightly like saddles, so if you MUST force yourself, you can transition with that. And after you get used to that, you can go to some little bareback pad/saddle thing that is pretty much like bareback.

Tough-1 Premium Bareback Pad, 31-910-2-0 - 1116390 at Tractor Supply Co.

But hey, if you like bareback, then I say, "More power to ya! You go girl!"


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Please put @knightrider's advice in your number one top spot. This is way more to the point than anything else is going to be!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wish I had spent more time, in my youth, riding bareback!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Bareback is amazing for developing your seat and balance. If you are having panic attacks on a saddle, then unless you have an absolute need to ride in one, then I just wouldn't. If you absolutely must for some reason take it in baby steps. Stand on the mounting block next to him until you feel ok about it. Put your foot in the stirrup like you were going to mount but don't. Do that until you're ok with it. Swing your leg up like you're going to mount but don't swing over. Do that until he's ok with it and you are too. Swing your leg up and lay it on his butt until you're both ok with it. Swing your leg over but don't put your foot in the stirrup or sit all the way down in the saddle (I'd have a header for the last several bits, just to make sure he stands for you), swing up, leg over, sit down in the saddle, dismount. Practice mounting and sitting by the block, then take 2 steps forward and one back. Keep doing everything until you're ok with it and not freaking out. If at any point you freak out to the point you can't move forward, go sit down and practic yoga breathing until you calm down. Try again. 

To keep the horse from walking off, take the left rein in your hand and flex his neck & head toward you on the block, hold it until you're on and situated comfortably on the saddle. Keep doing it. You can also do it from the ground, then do it from the block several times before you mount. Just keep trying. Don't be afraid to let others know about your fear, it's ok to be afraid after a horrendous fall. Just remember to keep breathing in and out, deeply and count or think of something you find calming. You CAN do this.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Just going to add: This is an Austrian!









It's actually quite amazing how many predictive spelling devices insist we should say one thing when we mean another. I experienced that this morning when I learnt a new word from @Knave - _britchen_ - something we call a _crupper_ where I live and has many names, but it's the padded loop that goes under the tail of a harness horse. And when I attempted to use that term in my conversation back, the iPad I was on earlier turned that into _britches_ for me three times until I could persuade it I meant what I said.

And this Austrian is wearing fine britches, is he not?

Even before predictive spelling, people mixed up Austria and Australia - when we moved from Europe to Australia back in the 80s, quite a few of the letters people sent us ended up going to Austria first before reaching Australia - you could tell by the postmarks! 😁

Now returning you to the scheduled programme.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I am still trying to figure some of the predictions out. Mostly locations like Cheese on the Peaks for Chesapeake or Vestal Virgins for one of the rivers in Virginia.

OP that photo is a prime example of why you should check borrowed tack before you ride or keep your own cleaned and conditioned so that you are aware of spots that may fail and need replacing. That looks like dry rot. Could be poor quality leather used in cheap tack. Could be it wasn't kept cleaned and conditioned and checked over frequently enough.


----------



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

QtrBel said:


> I am still trying to figure some of the predictions out. Mostly locations like Cheese on the Peaks for Chesapeake or Vestal Virgins for one of the rivers in Virginia.
> 
> OP that photo is a prime example of why you should check borrowed tack before you ride or keep your own cleaned and conditioned so that you are aware of spots that may fail and need replacing. That looks like dry rot. Could be poor quality leather used in cheap tack. Could be it wasn't kept cleaned and conditioned and checked over frequently enough.


I definitely think it needed to be taken care of better and I’m going to be more careful. It is a nice saddle the previous owner of my horse had it custom made and fitted for him but she didn’t use it for a few years and I guess I didn’t consider it rotting out so for now it will be a desolate piece


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Aw so sorry to hear you've experienced this. I can empathise - I had a mega fear of mounting by having to put my foot in a stirrup. Swinging a leg over? No problem. Foot in stirrup? I'd sometimes go have to have a purge before my lesson. Once on though I'd be fine. My mare in the beginning would move immediately and we once went from leg barely over to a canter depart. To my own credit I managed to stop her and stay on. Trotting off was the norm for a while. Couple years later and with training, when I'm feeling anxious she leans into my legs, as if hugging, and stands patiently. I only ride English and I can see myself feeling trapped by a horn to be honest or giving myself a bodged mastectomy. If you don't already, always grab mane when getting on. Whenever it was a bit precarious that solid grip saved my butt.

For the record I also got over most of my anxiety alone. I was going to the yard 9pm at night and working on it by myself, without distraction. Same with bareback. Then I found an instructor that had no problem letting me learn at my pace. To date my worst accident is coming of a horse that slipped and nearly rolled on me down a hill. She caught herself though and I was halfway bailing when she lurched up. That combination sent me sailing at an awkward angle without enough space to adjust (coz of a hill) and I landed directly on my coccyx. It'll never be the same. And it's not as if I was doing anything additionally risky. I actually think mounting and dismounting is when we're most vulnerable.

Riding became a lot more enjoyable once all the pressure was off. And honestly, I think riding bareback can achieve the same and sometimes more than a saddle, depending what you're after. If you're ever going to try again check the tack as above but also, put your weight in the stirrup first but don't mount. Even if you do it with your hands. Maybe he wasn't square and was shifting his weight? I sometimes lean over and rest my belly & weight on her for a couple minutes before getting on. Sneak a treat or two during.

Good luck, hope you heal fast!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Cheese on the Peaks!  Now there's some imagery...🧀🏔🌋

@Ringo-Slater, I owe you an apology - I didn't realise this was a journal until just now and responded as if to a justified vent on the general advice pages, including inserting diverting side tracks that would hopefully increase general endorphin levels. And that's not quite correct on a journal unless you know someone well, which is not the case yet...


----------



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

knightrider said:


> Why don't you just ride bareback? Who says you have to ride in a saddle?
> 
> @walkinthewalk rode for years many hours, many miles bareback. She hardly ever used a saddle. There is no reason why you should make yourself go through the trauma. Like @SueC said, bareback pads are slightly like saddles, so if you MUST force yourself, you can transition with that. And after you get used to that, you can go to some little bareback pad/saddle thing that is pretty much like bareback.
> 
> ...





Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Bareback is amazing for developing your seat and balance. If you are having panic attacks on a saddle, then unless you have an absolute need to ride in one, then I just wouldn't. If you absolutely must for some reason take it in baby steps. Stand on the mounting block next to him until you feel ok about it. Put your foot in the stirrup like you were going to mount but don't. Do that until you're ok with it. Swing your leg up like you're going to mount but don't swing over. Do that until he's ok with it and you are too. Swing your leg up and lay it on his butt until you're both ok with it. Swing your leg over but don't put your foot in the stirrup or sit all the way down in the saddle (I'd have a header for the last several bits, just to make sure he stands for you), swing up, leg over, sit down in the saddle, dismount. Practice mounting and sitting by the block, then take 2 steps forward and one back. Keep doing everything until you're ok with it and not freaking out. If at any point you freak out to the point you can't move forward, go sit down and practic yoga breathing until you calm down. Try again.
> 
> To keep the horse from walking off, take the left rein in your hand and flex his neck & head toward you on the block, hold it until you're on and situated comfortably on the saddle. Keep doing it. You can also do it from the ground, then do it from the block several times before you mount. Just keep trying. Don't be afraid to let others know about your fear, it's ok to be afraid after a horrendous fall. Just remember to keep breathing in and out, deeply and count or think of something you find calming. You CAN do this.


Yeah I guess I was just feeling pressure to ride in the saddle from people around me. I’m just more determined to concur my fear than anything. 
Oh and with the mounting thing and my horse walking off he’s never done this when we’ve been bareback I think the saddle confused him because of the pressure on his back it made him think I was already on. I am now teaching him to wait till I tell him to go before he walks off not till I’m just on like I was doing.(I created this habit of I’m on you can leave now and I’m gonna fix it)


----------



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

Kalraii said:


> Aw so sorry to hear you've experienced this. I can empathise - I had a mega fear of mounting by having to put my foot in a stirrup. Swinging a leg over? No problem. Foot in stirrup? I'd sometimes go have to have a purge before my lesson. Once on though I'd be fine. My mare in the beginning would move immediately and we once went from leg barely over to a canter depart. To my own credit I managed to stop her and stay on. Trotting off was the norm for a while. Couple years later and with training, when I'm feeling anxious she leans into my legs, as if hugging, and stands patiently. I only ride English and I can see myself feeling trapped by a horn to be honest or giving myself a bodged mastectomy. If you don't already, always grab mane when getting on. Whenever it was a bit precarious that solid grip saved my butt.
> 
> For the record I also got over most of my anxiety alone. I was going to the yard 9pm at night and working on it by myself, without distraction. Same with bareback. Then I found an instructor that had no problem letting me learn at my pace. To date my worst accident is coming of a horse that slipped and nearly rolled on me down a hill. She caught herself though and I was halfway bailing when she lurched up. That combination sent me sailing at an awkward angle without enough space to adjust (coz of a hill) and I landed directly on my coccyx. It'll never be the same. And it's not as if I was doing anything additionally risky. I actually think mounting and dismounting is when we're most vulnerable.
> 
> ...


I had actually taking the stirrups completely off the saddle. They were too small for my feet and I felt so uncomfortable using them that I just took them off. I will definitely lean on him before I do get on with his saddle next time (if there is a next time) A story for another time but my foot got caught in a stirrup and I was dragged alongside the horse. I’m not sure how or why I got dragged but I did. So I’m also Leery of using stirrups


----------



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

SueC said:


> Just going to add: This is an Austrian!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved this side note. Please realize I am not an incompetent American who doesn’t know geography. I am an incompetent American who doesn’t know how to spell. Aced geography test failed spelling test. SMH


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh, does this mean we can keep telling you the best predictive text foibles we're getting?  There's some good ones on a regular basis. I try to avoid using the iPad for writing but it's so great for looking at people's photos and then you don't jump back on the laptop just to reply to something spontaneously (and before too long the air turns blue...) 👾

English is an incredibly illogical language, yet so brilliantly expressive! The spelling though, phonetic languages like German, Italian etc are so much easier as always logical to spell, not eight different ways blah blah...


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I once got hung up by my bra on a western saddle. In front of a guy I never met before (trail ride). He had to lift me up and put me down. You could see he was re-evaluating his life choices that brought him to that point. I never went back to that place.

But I always recommend that sports bra, it’s very durable :/


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I rode bareback as a kid. I would grab the neck and hop on. Sure wish I could do that now ! It was a blast. We would swim the horses in canals. When I first started riding in a saddle my knees would hurt and I got sores from the seams in the jeans. Figured out how to prevent that pretty quick. lol. 
You may want to try an endurance type of saddle. Always check leather to make sure its not rotten. Glad you did not get hurt. When getting down from a saddle I don't use the mounting block. I grab the horn , kick both feet lose of stirrups throw my leg over and slide down.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sorry to interject into more serious matters, but I need help with the Austrian I posted. I can identify every part of his kit except the yellow thing on his hat. Is it a badly made omelette? Is it a dead canary? I am flummoxed and would love to know what that yellow thing is.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I found this on Wikipedia 

A typical Tyrolean hat is made of green felt, which originally had a crown tapering to a point and a brim roughly the width of a hand, something that was especially common in the Zillertal, a Tyrollian valley in Austria.[1]

In addition to varying in shape and width of brim, the hats are characteristically decorated with a coloured, corded hatband and a spray of flowers, feathers or "brush" at the side of the crown. The traditional "brush", known as a _gamsbart_, is made of the beard of the chamois goat. A large and showy one may contain thousands of individual hairs, and cost between $2,500 and $3,000.[2] It takes a variety of forms, and may often be combined with feathers.[3]

Likely what they're calling the brush.... a mix of goat hair and potentially feathers. The photo gets grainy when I zoom.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh wow, a Gamsbart! All the ones I had seen were white and obviously goat's beards. My husband thought maybe he had two golden curtain tassels up there and a little toy rabbit. Thanks for clearing up the mystery, @QtrBel. And I had no idea that goat's beards are so expensive! 

Honestly - who would spend 2.5-3K on a goat's beard? What can you do with it? And how much is it for the whole goat??? We are such a strange species...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So, back to the issue of you want to ride in a saddle, have fears and enjoy riding bareback where you feel, yes, literally feel the horse move underneath you the muscling, every breath taken, the skin shift...the one with the horse.
I too as a kid rode and loved bareback riding the most...
I used a saddle though as my horse was tall, to tall for me to spring up and onto the back from the ground and you can't always find something to stand on when you need it to get astride, so saddle it was..
You never, or at least I never lost what I had learned riding bareback, instead built on it to refine my riding in a saddle so my partnership with the horse was fine-tuned...

So, don't think you are so fussy that you want to still feel and be one or as much as one with the horse, not feel trapped in all that "stuff"....
My suggestion would be to find a old Crosby Prix de Nations saddle...about as flat a saddle as they make.
You sit on a saddle that sits so close to the horse you feel through your butt, your seat bones, upper inside thighs so much...like bareback or as close to it as you can be and still say riding in a saddle.
I know of no other saddle in existence made that offers that "feel"...






















You must have a small bit of padding in panels underneath so the tree is not sitting on the spine...but there are no knee rolls, no thigh blocks, no depth to the seat...absolutely nothing like saddles today resemble.
Nothing to interfere as saddles newer are made to do today...today saddles are made to interfere and hold you in place, not with the older PDN saddles.
I refer to saddles in the 40+ year or older range....quality made and if kept well by their owner they will still last many a year.
That is what and where my search would go...and cost because they are so "out of fad and fashion" makes them cheap to purchase, often less than $250 for a saddle of fantastic quality leather and components...
Saddles of this vintage were made from leather stock you can not find today cause cattle don't live long enough to produce that hide quality, fact!

As for what you pictured that broke....








My apologies but that piece of leather looks like junk quality to me.
Cardboard in appearance, makes no difference if it was a "custom" saddle or not. I can buy a "custom" saddle from a saddler who used inferior hides & junk components, but its still "custom"....
To me a giveaway was it broke, meaning you used it and since it came with the horse so did the prior owner, yet it appears stiff, hard, dry and laminated... Laminated sheets of cheap leather glued together is what I see..
There is not a piece of laminated leather anyplace on my saddle, English nor western.
My husband and sons who are not "named" manufacturer also have no laminated leather on them, and I looked very closely before buying.

When you do go saddle searching you actually _have_ learned a valuable lesson in how to spot quality leather by seeing what appears to me not to be quality looks like.
Smell, touch, feel and appearances do mean much in what you are looking at to buy.
I do not like synthetic saddles and have a feeling you may hate them as they perch you way above a back, spine and the horses movements felt you use to ride bareback, you lost in synthetic but....but today the use of much nylon incorporated into the production of mass produced saddles give you much security that those saddles do not so easily have strap failure.
Nylon and Velcro are some of the hardiest and strongest materials made in the world, hence my aversion to nylon halters used on horses in t/o....it doesn't break.
So if using products such as those gives you peace of mind you won't have a saddle failure, that then is something to consider and search for...

But for a saddle...PDN is where my search would begin.
Only other saddles I know of that mimic bareback because there is so little between you and the horse is the saddles of race horses....exercise and racing but to actually "ride" in them is not like riding in the posture we ride bareback either so not sure the horse would not be back-sored bearing your weight with the way we sit.
Just thought I would share some ideas on what happened and what you begin a search for.
Controlling and getting past our fears is not easy and I give you much encouragement as you work through this difficulty.
Use that information or discard it as you wish...but facing your fears head-on...
🐴...


----------



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

So a little update on my injury. I think I bruised my insides( like my intestines) it hurts like a bruise but in my stomach not the outside. Has any had this before or make it stop hurting so bad. I’m trying ice and heat. 

I will be replacing the leathers on my saddle cause of dry rot which I didn’t know about. I looked over the saddle and it other wise looks fine that was the only piece that looked like that. I’m wondering if it was just replaced? It is a different color and quality of leather than the rest of the saddle) I am also replacing the cinch strap Just for piece of mind since it looks a little worn. I will ask the previous owner when I see her. (she’s my hair dresser).


----------



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

So a little update on my injury. I think I bruised my insides( like my intestines) it hurts like a bruise but in my stomach not the outside. Has any had this before or make it stop hurting so bad. I’m trying ice and heat.

I will be replacing the leathers on my saddle cause of dry rot which I didn’t know about. I looked over the saddle and it other wise looks fine that was the only piece that looked like that. I’m wondering if it was just replaced? It is a different color and quality of leather than the rest of the saddle) I am also replacing the cinch strap Just for piece of mind since it looks a little worn. I will ask the previous owner when I see her. (she’s my hair dresser). Quick edit about saddle quality in question. I know this lady well who gifted it to me. She has money ( married rich) and she would never buy bad or cheap quality products for her horses they were her babies. So I think someone else must have replaced the leathers. But I do understand others concerns and I’m grateful for your input since I really don’t know much about leather and saddles


----------



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

I was looking at some new bareback pads to use for trail riding let me know your thoughts.
Fleece Bareback Pad By Kensington — 36"Wx 29"H Ergonomically-Correct Bareback Pad With 1” Foam Center for Maximum Comfort — With Double Billet Straps for Security — Adjustable and Fits Most Horses
https://a.co/d/dRVU3yM
Tough-1 Premium Bareback Pad
https://a.co/d/7iOJepQ
Best Friend Western Style Bareback Saddle Pad
https://a.co/d/aemu6Si


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I've never found anyone else who felt more comfortable bareback than in a saddle!!
Everyone said I was crazy for it. Lol
When my guy started bucking and I went tumbling, only going back to bareback felt right. 
That's how I started him and there's nothing to get stuck on, can easily slide off the side. And that's what I did, I slid and fell off the side several times before I was able to stay on again, but being bareback, it was easy. I got good at falling off. Lol. 
That was years ago, I'm still nervous getting on with a saddle, but they stay still for me to mount. 
Not using the stirrups help some, though. 
Practicing on a schoolhorse may be a good idea, if you have that option.


----------



## Laurel (6 mo ago)

As a long time horse person and instructor-hands-feet-seat are the means you and your ride communicate. If you are scared, you communicate to the horse and it is responding. Pat Parelli teaches to relax your 'behind' How about a tranquilizer for you? Also, another suggestion is start with a good bareback pad with stirrups and move up?


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hullo @Ringo-Slater, how's it all going? Are those bruises healed up yet? How's the riding?


----------



## Ringo-Slater (8 mo ago)

SueC said:


> Hullo @Ringo-Slater, how's it all going? Are those bruises healed up yet? How's the riding?


I definitely felt the bruises but they have now healed. I’ve just been sticking to bareback for now. I want to get a trainer or experienced horse person out before I ride in a saddle again. ( just haven’t had the time to reach out to them) I want someone there who can kinda of lead me around and put us on the lunge line. Just so I feel a little less on edge then being alone or with someone who doesn’t know what to do in a riding emergency or freak out( by me or my horse)( most likely me)It’s pretty hot here as well My boys have started getting thicker coats because it was cold so I don’t want them to put we heat. So I’ve just been doing some short rides in the evening. I’ve started teaching my mini pony how to be ponyed and that’s been going well.


----------

